# Best Halloween Character to Dress up as who wears glasses?!?



## spacegiant (Jul 4, 2013)

Hello! 

As I am getting married later this year have decided to have my stag night on Halloween. 

Rather than stumble around blindly I would prefer to wear my glasses... which brings me to: who are the coolest (male) characters to dress up as who wear glasses?

Can only really think of Austin Powers and Brad Majors... but those are kind of predictable. 

Anyone have any ideas on this at all?!?


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

Clark Kent 

Some others:


































































































































HTH!


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

Added some suggestions....


----------



## spacegiant (Jul 4, 2013)

Brilliant! Thank you : )


----------



## Ashy (Jul 2, 2013)

DDark said:


> I win.


True dat! I am defeated!


----------



## Diane Patterson (Jun 17, 2012)

I was going to add "Sexy Librarian"...but wait! Let's not let gender-stereotyping get in the way! I vote for "Sexy Librarian"!


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Dr. Ian Malcolm- you could keep using his meme, e.g. "must dance faster", "must drink faster" etc e
Roddy piper from They Live, "i am here to chew bubblegum and kick ass..."

Get a white beagle stuffed animal, call yourself sherman and ask if anyone's seen your time machine...

Teddy Roosevelt, preferably from Night at the Museum, you'd get to ask people if they've seen your pocahontas, AND you'd get to answer every question with "bully!"


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I vote for Vin for the win.   You can alway get muscles spray tanned on, but if you start hitting the gym now...

Or you could go as   just cut out a big yellow dot.

Or did anyone mention Clark Kent? Never mind I see Ashy did.


----------



## ♨ (Jan 9, 2012)

Dr. Egon Spengler from "Ghostbusters."

Gandhi

Dr. Henry Walton Jones, Sr.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

My comfortable, lazy, but awesome Halloween costume is one of the Hanson brothers from Slapshot.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Coach Taylor from Friday Night Lights.


----------



## TexasGirl (Dec 21, 2011)

Now see you guys went all sexy.

I went dressed up this way one Halloween. These goggles are awesome. I wore a red coat and a hat and it was all easy.


----------



## CEMartin2 (May 26, 2012)

Dan C. Rinnert said:


> Dr. Egon Spengler from "Ghostbusters."


As an author, this would totally work, ie "You're right, ___________, no human would stack books like this."


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

DH, who has worn glasses since before he was two, says his best Halloween costume was when he dressed as the Lone Ranger. The cloth mask fits well over glasses and you don't need to worry if the frames fit the character. Zorro and other characters with similar masks work as well.


----------



## JRWoodward (Apr 26, 2011)

Clark Kent is a good choice, but some people are put off by the breakaway clothes.


----------

